#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Project Economics and Decision Analysis* Volume 2 -  Mian* M. A  (2011) book + CD

## nvnvnv

Hey Friends*



Please does anyone has Project Economics and Decision Analysis* Volume 2 - Probabilistic Models* Mian* M. A (2011) book and its CD that contains Spreadsheets.

Thanks in Advance*
Regards*See More: Project Economics and Decision Analysis* Volume 2 -  Mian* M. A  (2011) book + CD

----------

